# [pfSense] MuiltBoot ISO main.lst



## felipeortega (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello people,

I'm having trouble making a boot installation. USB flash drive containing the boot several systems (backtrack, Hiren, Windows 7) would now like to add boot installation of pfsense. Currently use the tool: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/

I know the tool and to linux but he can call the Boot pfsense correctly by an ISO file.

But at one point the boot and stopped me returning this message:

[cmd=]set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw[/cmd]
and then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.

Loader variables:

```
vfs.root.mountfrom=cd9660:/dev/iso9660/pfsense
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root filesystem specification:
    <fstype>:<device>  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                                  eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
                                  eg. cd9660:/dev/acd0
                                  This is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /

?                        List valid disk boot devices
<empty line>        Abort manual input

mountroot>
```

Also tried extracting the ISO image to a folder at the root of my stick but I'm having trouble writing the command to boot properly.

Command in main.lst:

```
title pfsense test
find / pfsense / boot / loader
kernel / pfsense / boot / kernel / kernel.gz

title PFSense 2.0 RC1
find - set-root - ignore-floppies - ignore-cd / pfsense.iso
map / pfsensem.iso (HD32)
map - hook
chainloader (HD32)
```

My idea doing this have a USB stick with systems that use to repair or install without the use of CD / DVD and still use the remaining space on the flash drive as data storage. Today I can already do this but I can not put together PFSense

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2011)

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

